# Shiny coat :D



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

he looks like a totally different horse!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ooh, he's gorgeous!  Soo shiny, love it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Free he looks great! He sure is turning into a handsome man! I can't wait to see him as a 5yr old. All horses at 2-3 look like teenage boys to me  My four year old mare just start to look good! Thanks Goodness!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys!!! hahaha i know FGR, that's EXACTLY how to describe it . just plain gawky lol, but i just love his coloring and as he gets a bit older, the 'tiger stripes' are going to start coming in better.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah they are kinda dorky at that age! I love his coloring too. I just love that jet black mane against his nice tan coat. His dorsal strip is to die for as well.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

you are too sweet! thanks!


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow he looks 110 times better than before. I feel your pain with the hours of grooming, especially now during shedding season. The hair never stops coming.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

awwww, thunder's such a studmuffin, lol......... i'm soooo jealous of him.... you're going to have to stop posting pictures before i steal him :lol: hehe


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

:shock: is that the same horse?? WOW!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks guys!! and yes, i finally believe that HOURS of grooming pay off


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow thats all I can say. Are your arms still attached to your shoulders? :lol:

Edit: sorry had to add more. We had a feet trimming session at our house Saturday. Our farrier is 6 months preganant so when she came out it was more to make sure we did it right. Tony did 7 feet and I did 1 :lol: the farrier did the older mares. His back was killing him by the time we were done. We have to do it all next time since she will be due at our next trim  :shock:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he just looks absolutely stunning! He's already turning into a fantastic boy!

And i'm SO jealous of his long mane! What's your secret??


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks vida!! wow what a chore with the feet huh?? good luck!

appy-thanks! hehehe no secret to the mane, except i dont really brush it unless its got detangler/wet. i didnt think it was that long, ive been wondering why its not longer!! hahaha, the last pics i had actually trimmed it


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Hes so cute, I love the pic of him with his eyes close.


----------

